# Lace and Leaf baby sweater with edgings



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

OOPS - I tried to post this with my new iPad. No attachment photo, so back to the good old PC....smile.

I also love this Leisure Arts pattern, but felt it needed a nice trim .
This is my first attempt at the pattern, but as noted by other knitters, I will have to use thicker yarn and much bigger needles for my sweater to fit any but a very newborn baby.

The edge on the sleeve is a simple 'cast on 2 sts, bind off 4 sts, slip st on the right needle to the left needle and repeat'.

The hem edge is;
You need: dpns the same size as your piece
Cast on 5 sts (onto one dpn)

Row 1 : (ws) Sl1knitwise, k1, yo-twice-, k2tog, k1. (6sts)
Row 2 : (rs) Sl1knitwise, k2, p1, k1, k2tog. NOTE: this k2tog is knit together with the first live stitch on the edge of your work (effectively binding it off). Every k2tog at the end of each (rs) edging row is knit together with a stitch from the work that you are adding the edging to
Row 3 : (ws) Sl1knitwise, k3, yo-twice-, k2. (8sts)
Row 4 : (rs) Sl1knitwise, k2, p1, k3, k2tog.
Row 5 : (ws) Sl1knitwise, k1, yo-twice-, k2tog, k4. (9sts)
Row 6 : (rs) Sl1knitwise, k5, p1, k1, k2tog.
Row 7 : (ws) Sl1knitwise, k8.
Row 8 : (rs) Bind off 4 sts, k to last st, k2tog. (5sts again)
Repeat Rows 1 -8 till all edge sts of your piece are worked (bound off).


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

The edging is a perfect finishing touch! Beautiful.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your sweater is stunning, love the edging.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, awesome edging, just the perfect finishing touch! Thank you so much for posting such lovely clear directions... you're a STAR!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely sweater and wonderful edging to finish it nicely.
Nice work!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful love it.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Very dainty!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Your edging is a lovely adddition to the leaf pattern sweater and makes it so very feminine. Thanks for your clear instructions...... I'm sure lots will be using them... Very nice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the edging pattern! It looks very like the one on the Truly Tasha's Shawl, which I've added to loads of other projects, not just the shawl.


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the edging pattern! It looks very like the one on the Truly Tasha's Shawl, which I've added to loads of other projects, not just the shawl.


Thank you Jjaffa for the edge pattern, I think this finishes off the design beautifully and, Jessica-Jean thank you for putting it in the handy PDF which makes saving it so much easier!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

I love your version with edging! So feminine! Thanks for posting the "How To"! :lol:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Very pretty! I love the edging that you added! It gives the sweater a whole new look!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i love your edging for this, i had bought this pattern to make another sweater for my great granddaughter. i may just make it with this edging. Great work!


----------



## mom25 (Jul 13, 2012)

Beautiful! Love how dainty it is. Thanks for posting the directions. 
Lee


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! What a difference your additions make. I have the book with the pattern in it, but ALWAYS make the other sweater pattern in the book because I have always felt this one was lacking. THANK YOU for sharing.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful edging - thank you so much for posting!!!


----------



## Carol Maloy (Jun 20, 2012)

This is a lovely sweater. You knit beautifully  
Carol


----------



## Rose of Sharon (Aug 13, 2011)

The detail on this little sweater is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Oooo how pretty! I will have to try it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

I love this! I have made one of these sweaters already for one of my grand daughters ( I now have four!) , and now I will be making one for my newest grand-daughter, who was born Monday morning! Thank you for posting this edging pattern!


----------



## aqarianchick (Mar 23, 2011)

jjaffas said:


> OOPS - I tried to post this with my new iPad. No attachment photo, so back to the good old PC....smile.
> 
> I also love this Leisure Arts pattern, but felt it needed a nice trim .
> This is my first attempt at the pattern, but as noted by other knitters, I will have to use thicker yarn and much bigger needles for my sweater to fit any but a very newborn baby.
> ...


Hi, Could you please identify where you found this delightful pattern? Was it on-line? In a publication? I love the trim you added too. It looks as though it would also work on several other cardis I have seen. Thanks for adding to my stash of lovely finishes.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

http://www.leisurearts.com/products/knit-lace-leaves-for-baby.html

This is where I purchased the book. Cheers, Janette.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely trim pattern. Now I need the sweater pattern to go with it!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It's so pretty and 'girly' 

Anita


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

That is so pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello,

Nice Work!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

such a pretty edging. Love it.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

The edging is so dainty and really adds to this style!


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the edging pattern! It looks very like the one on the Truly Tasha's Shawl, which I've added to loads of other projects, not just the shawl.


thank you for that made it easier to keep


----------



## moogles (Apr 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks for the edging pattern! It looks very like the one on the Truly Tasha's Shawl, which I've added to loads of other projects, not just the shawl.


thank you for that made it easier to keep


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The sweater looks very delicate. You have done a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

beautiful, so pretty


----------



## bewilderedbev (Feb 13, 2011)

How creative you are! It's beautiful!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Ive made this sweater and thought it needed a little something. Thanks for the edging. This pattern is similar to an old patons pattern made with fingering weight yarn. Made that one years ago.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

I am happier with the one made up in heavier weight yarn and 4mm needles. This one is cute but seems only sized for a very small newborn. It is a pretty pattern and very easy to knit.


----------



## hseekings (Aug 8, 2012)

This is so lovely well done


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing &#128158;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jjaffas said:


> OOPS - I tried to post this with my new iPad. No attachment photo, so back to the good old PC....smile.
> 
> I also love this Leisure Arts pattern, but felt it needed a nice trim .
> This is my first attempt at the pattern, but as noted by other knitters, I will have to use thicker yarn and much bigger needles for my sweater to fit any but a very newborn baby.
> ...


cute.


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Just for those who don't realise how the edging is attached to the hem-


When you are finished knitting the length of the cardy , do not cast off this hem edge.
You need to remember that you are knitting the edging and attaching it as you knit, AND binding off those hem stitches as well, one stitch at a time , with the K2tog on every even numbered row of the edging.


----------

